
Get the Most Out of Your Netflix Account with FeedFlix - raghus
http://mashable.com/2008/12/18/feedflix/
======
answerly
Congratulations on the mashable write up. Seems like a cool app. What wasn't
clear to me is if there is some sort of email based alert system to
proactively let me know if I was not getting my moneys worth (i.e. an email
reminder that I should watch one of my outstanding movies tonight becase
tomorrow I cross into the the above average cot per movie bucket). I may have
just missed that, but if it doesn't exist it s definitely a feature that would
make this type of service a lot more useful for me.

One note about building a business on top of the online DVD category- Netflix
is the whole ball of wax. Blockbuster is a very distant second and the rest
are all tied for last. This means that you will have limited opportunities to
monetize your audience by offering up cost saving alternatives the way sites
like mint.com and billshrink.com do in other categories (credit cards, mobile
plans, etc).

All that being said- nice work!

~~~
raghus
Thanks answerly. Email alerts are Opt-In. You sign up and say 'send me an
alert every $dayfoweek when I've kept movies for longer than $days'. Your pro-
active alert idea is good as well. I'll look into that too.

------
raghus
My site FeedFlix (<http://feedflix.com>) just got written up on Mashable! I'd
like to hear feedback from HN folks as well.

